# Programmatically check if outlook(mso) or outlook express(msoe) is installed?



## xSMOKEx (Aug 10, 2003)

so far i know 2 ways to check that
for outlook you can check the registry to
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Windows Messaging Subsystem\Profiles
or
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows Messaging Subsystem\Profiles
depending on os (check default value) if exist user configured outlook means installed
for express u could check for %APPDATA% + "\Microsoft\Address Book\" + %USERNAME% + ".wab" file (adressbook)
if exist user created profile

its working that way only prob now is the profiles are saved on a server
including HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ + document folder (appdata) 
means if i login somewhere else and check for both they exist but outlook isnt installed there eg.!? 
means i have to find a way to check if outlook is installed
(as msoe is allways installed i have just to check if HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mailto\shell\open\command = msoe then test wab
that way i know its default mail client msoe is installed and default mail client
but mso(outlook) is harder
u could install office or mso single and checking registry for somethings i could use leads me allways to the {guid's}
and i have no clue how to read em
i found on ms website only that article 
http://www.microsoft.com/office/ork/xp/journ/prog0001.htm
(1A = Microsoft Outlook 2002 but does that only work with mso2002?
the 1A if it changes it wouldnt help isnt there a easier way to check if outlook is installed on a computer whitout checking for office/outlook and all that garbage?
(outlook is on server btw) means cant check for the exe  about installed or not
only HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE registry could help me as it is on each machine different and not saved from server
(i need that for a program that uses mapi and i want to know if the user has outlook/outlook express installed)
maybe someone can help me about that


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Welcome to TSG. :up: :up: 

I found a registry key at HKLM\Software\Clients\Mail that contains the list of selections on the IE properties programs tab for the default mail client. The main key has a "Default" value which contains the user's selection and points to a subkey by the same name. The Microsoft Outlook and Outlook Express subkeys have an "Envelope" subkey which has a "CurVer" value but I'm not sure that means the current version of the program. I found this info just doing a cursory search of the registry -- I don't know how you would determine from this which version you have.

Good luck with your project. Hope this helps.


----------



## xSMOKEx (Aug 10, 2003)

neat dude!
that's it for mso 
(the key doesnt exist if mso is not installed and hklm is not serversided saved as it vary on computer (components)

i guess i can trackdown other email clients that way too as it seems that they get added there as well


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes you can see other mail clients there also. My office pc has Lotus Notes (yuk) listed as the default.


----------

